# Kapla blocks/Keva blocks - do they really play with them?



## cheeselady (Apr 7, 2007)

Ds#1 is a huge builder. He loves Fiddlesticks, Lincoln Logs (although we don't have enough), wooden blocks, etc. I'm trying to decide if it's worth spending the money on Keva blocks. I can't find any Kapla blocks for sale.

Any experience with these? The website is cool!

Thanks,
Caroline
Mom to August (12/14/03) and Ronan (9/13/06)


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Can only comment on the Kapla . .. . yes, DS *loves* them. it did take him a while to get into them, but that could be because his birthday and christmas are so close that he got inundated with gifts at once and it took him a while to really process them all. At any rate, he now plays with his kapla daily and makes truly amazing stuff (if i do say so myself).


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

yes yes yes. dd at 7 STILL plays with them.


----------



## Autumn Mama (Oct 23, 2006)

Kaplas are a hit here too! DS (8) loves them and he adds them to other stuff to create open ended creations. He and his brother (4) combine their other block sets and build in the morning. I'm considering adding more to the collection!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

My sister has them for her 4 kids (aged 4-13) and all of them still play with them. The Christmas the blocks were given they occupied everyone, including adults, for an entire week. They are VERY fun!


----------



## tm2840 (Feb 23, 2005)

We have Keva blocks at the school at which I work. The kids love them and they DO make amazing structures. Very well-made item.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad to find this thread.

I just ordered a big set of Keva blocks as a joint Santa gift for my three children (3-11). I've seen them in play at a museum gallery and they are amazing. I do home childcare and love that they are not choking hazards the way lego is -- nice to have toys that can be used all over the house when you have babies about.

Right after I placed my order, I found this variation on the keva/kapla concept that seems to be a little cheaper. Oh well.


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

We have KEVA planks and _everyone_ in our household loves them - toddler to adult! The kids play with them daily and often on weekend nights we all create together. If you could only have one type of blocks I would reccomend these because they are so versatile and you can have a lot of them without taking up too much room.


----------



## mainegrandmom (Nov 25, 2009)

before you buy - look for Citiblocs! they are identical to keva and kapla- but much cheaper! they are the same size/shape/quality- at a fraction of the cost. We bought these for our grandson- and he loves them! I had read about them in this months Good Housekeeping Magazine, where they were the top toy pick of the year! And they are a made from sustainable forests- so they are a green product (which my daughter loves). I would definately recommend Citiblocs over the others- not to mention they have beautiful colored blocks as well!


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

my whole family plays with them


----------



## NoCalMomOfTwo (Jan 18, 2007)

How many do you think is a good amount to get? I have two children 4 and 6 and am debating between the 100 plank set and the 200 plank set.

Thanks if you can offer any advice!


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoCalMomOfTwo* 
How many do you think is a good amount to get? I have two children 4 and 6 and am debating between the 100 plank set and the 200 plank set.

Thanks if you can offer any advice!

We have about 500 and they all get used by my 8yo and my 5yo. Sometimes you can find a deal on two 200-block sets. I would at minimum get 200.

Right now my living room is covered in a city made from Kapla and playmobil, with a castle and school and farmyard...


----------



## NoCalMomOfTwo (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks so much! That is very helpful!


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *water* 

Right now my living room is covered in a city made from Kapla and playmobil, with a castle and school and farmyard...

my living room includes a kapla mayan temple, a playmobile egyptian mummy, and what I'm told is a castle out of lincoln logs! Too bad it all needs to be cleaned up before the guests come for dinner!


----------

